# Extreme or Mud land



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Whats a better park to be at this weekend? Looking to ride some trails not really into to be stuck a better part of the day? Also trying to avoid 11 year old kids on 1000cc bikes blind sided corners and riding dangerous.

First trip on a used bike just trying to get a feel of bike and see some parks?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id hit Mudland. They are raffling a truck at 7pm. You could win. Xtreme is alot of mudholes and technical riding


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Where is Xtreme at?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

mhooper said:


> Where is Xtreme at?


Across the street from DSO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

DSO is a dollar a bike and person this weekend per day


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MUDLAND is giving away all kinds of prizes this weekend. Also they will have a band for After Mud Gras weekend celebration. See my other post


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

IF I had to pick of the two, it would be Mudland or Xtreme!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Dang bike is in the shop!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

what happened? we need details...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Mechanical seal behind the water pump started leaking coolant. I took it a part and the seal presses out from the back or you make a puller and pull it out. But if you bend the shaft at all. It get pretty serious. So I took it to East End Atv. I should get it back this week.


----------

